# Fostering baby Fluff



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_:smilie_tischkante:Guys I have a problem and need some advice. I am having to foster a 15 month old male fluff who is from a litter of 2. He went to an older couple who just fell in love with him and my EX thought that he was with his forever family. He left 3 weeks ago and I have been missing him and I wanted to know how is was doing and what the family had named him. I called and the wife who is in a wheel chair and has COPD said she was glad I had called because she was going to get rid of him because being a puppy and not house broken it was just to much for her and her husband to handle. Personally I feel they should have thought about that first but its to late for that now. He is in my home with my other 3 babies and happy as he can be but I can't keep him. The 3 I have is all I can handle myself but I need to make sure he gets to a great family he can spend the rest of his days with. I live in East Texas so if anyone has any advice please chime in. I love this little man and want to make for sure he has the best life he can. He is current on all his shots and will be due for rabies and the next set at 16 weeks. His Mommy and Daddy are CKC registered and so was the litter he came from. He is so full of life and energy. He loves to run after his ball and chase my other Maltese around my apartment. If I could keep him I would but alas I am just not able at this time._
_Thanks_


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you want to surrender him to rescue please contact me privately and we may be able to place him in an AMA Rescue foster home in the Texas area. We are talking about a Maltese, right??
[email protected]


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes he is a Malt


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay, Edie!! Mark, that was great that you took him in. I strongly suggest you contact Edie. She is a saint and will make sure that he gets the perfect home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Yay, Edie!! Mark, that was great that you took him in. I strongly suggest you contact Edie. She is a saint and will make sure that he gets the perfect home.


Totally agree. Edie is amazing and always has what's best for our Malt's in mind with whatever she does. Please contact her -- she knows some great fosters and then the AMA can work on doing the right training and finding him a furever home. Thanks for taking him in in the meantime.


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_This little man is such a blessing and he loves my malts. I feel so strongly that I have a responsibilty to him and to make sure his future is happy and full of love. The longer he is here with me the more my heart bonds to him and I know I have to find him that special place very soon. I did send Edie an email with my number because I have many questions about hoew this program works and I nedd assurance that his little life will be safe guarded. _


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When you said 15 MONTH, did you actually mean 15 weeks? Why would they ever think he would be housebroken at 15 weeks, if that is the case?
Also, what does CKC registered mean (I live overseas so don't know this term). Is this a pup you bred?


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for seeing my error. He is only 15 weeks old not 15 months I dod not know what I was thinking so the AMA may not help me with him after all.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have replied privately and we will still be happy to do our best to help.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> When you said 15 MONTH, did you actually mean 15 weeks? Why would they ever think he would be housebroken at 15 weeks, if that is the case?
> Also, what does CKC registered mean (I live overseas so don't know this term). Is this a pup you bred?


CKC is often used to refer to two different registries: 

Canadian Kennel Club - the primary registry for purebreds in Canada, it has been around since 1881 and is non-profit. (Canada's version of the AKC basically.)

Continental Kennel Club - a for profit registry in the US that has been around since 1991 and I guess hadn't heard of the Canadian Kennel Club. :innocent:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

So sad that the family couldn't keep him - did you breed him? I can see how attached you are and good on you for finding him a new home!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

No he didn't. His doggies are all fixed.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

almitra said:


> No he didn't. His doggies are all fixed.


Did you breed them?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Paxton is a darling, sweet boy; we were so glad to welcome him into our home.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

almitra said:


> No he didn't. His doggies are all fixed.


 I only asked as I saw he had pictures from when the pups were very young (i.e. 3 weeks) and talked about finding them homes and then having the home fall through - could have been a rescue litter i guess. 

Glad that the little guy found a lovely home :thumbsup:


----------

